# Today is a day to remember



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Hanging prominently in my home is a framed advertisement dated today on November 23, 1903 of Caruso's Met debut singing the Duke in Rigoletto with Sembrick and Scotto.
It is my pride and joy.


----------



## kineno (Jan 24, 2015)

nina foresti said:


> Hanging prominently in my home is a framed advertisement dated today in November 23, 1903 of Caruso's Met debut singing the Duke in Rigoletto with Sembrick and Scotto.
> It is my pride and joy.


Wow, Renata is older than we thought.


----------



## Handelian (Nov 18, 2020)

Wow! I have heard he could put over a number or two!

He was my grandfather's idol - a fellow tenor.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

The most attractive quality for me to his singing is his singular way of "turning a phrase" lyrically and musically. It is a talent few have mastered like the "master" himself.
Of the sopranos who possess that quality, Eleanor Steber's voice stands out.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

kineno said:


> Wow, Renata is older than we thought.


Tebaldi was born February 1, 1922


----------



## gvn (Dec 14, 2019)

nina foresti said:


> Tebaldi was born February 1, 1922


But according to Wikipedia, Tebaldi was born September 20, 1987. I don't see how he could possibly have got into the 2019 Rugby World Cup squad if he was born in 1922.

This is starting to sound like the Mary and Ethel sequence* from _Bells are Ringing_.

(*Where "Mary and Ethel" refers to [1] Martin and Merman; [2] Astor and Waters; [3] Pickford and Barrymore.)


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

nina foresti said:


> Tebaldi was born February 1, 1922


I think kineno meant Renata Scotto, not Renata Tebaldi. Did you mean to say Scotti as in Antonio Scotti, not Scotto?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

adriesba said:


> I think kineno meant Renata Scotto, not Renata Tebaldi. Did you mean to say Scotti as in Antonio Scotti, not Scotto?


Scotto wasn't even born in 1903.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

gvn said:


> But according to Wikipedia, Tebaldi was born September 20, 1987. I don't see how he could possibly have got into the 2019 Rugby World Cup squad if he was born in 1922.
> 
> This is starting to sound like the Mary and Ethel sequence* from _Bells are Ringing_.
> 
> (*Where "Mary and Ethel" refers to [1] Martin and Merman; [2] Astor and Waters; [3] Pickford and Barrymore.)


Did I miss something? Who are we talking about?


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Rogerx said:


> Scotto wasn't even born in 1903.


Right. I think kineno was making a joke because Nina said Scotto, but I think maybe it's Scotti.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Yes, Antonio Scotti, popular Met baritone, who often sang with Caruso (as well as Sembrich) and can be heard duetting with him on a number of recordings. This one is well-known for illustrating the baritonal richness of Caruso's timbre, such that we have to listen closely to distinguish the two voices in the opening phrases:


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> The most attractive quality for me to his singing is his singular way of "turning a phrase" lyrically and musically. It is a talent few have mastered like the "master" himself.


I agree. Caruso poured his voice through musical phrases with such spontaneity and such a natural instinct for articulation - along with the technical mastery to do anything he wanted to do - that we're never thinking about this note or that, but only the expressive impulse of the whole. The notes just seem to ride the wave.


----------



## gvn (Dec 14, 2019)

adriesba said:


> Who are we talking about?


Well might you ask. Reading from left to right: Antonio Scotti (post #1), Renata Scotto (#2), Renata Tebaldi (#5), Tito Tebaldi (#6). Aren't they all the same person?


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

gvn said:


> Well might you ask. Reading from left to right: Antonio Scotti (post #1), Renata Scotto (#2), Renata Tebaldi (#5), Tito Tebaldi (#6). Aren't they all the same person?


Lol, it's like the telephone game. :lol:


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Did someone say Gerry Scotti...?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gerry_Scotti

N.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

gvn said:


> But according to Wikipedia, Tebaldi was born September 20, 1987. I don't see how he could possibly have got into the 2019 Rugby World Cup squad if he was born in 1922.
> 
> This is starting to sound like the Mary and Ethel sequence* from _Bells are Ringing_.
> 
> (*Where "Mary and Ethel" refers to [1] Martin and Merman; [2] Astor and Waters; [3] Pickford and Barrymore.)


Took a while but I finally "Scott" it!


----------



## Handelian (Nov 18, 2020)

I recorded a program on Caruso for sky arts today


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Handelian said:


> I recorded a program on Caruso for sky arts today


Interesting, can you tell us more?

N.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

gvn said:


> Well might you ask. Reading from left to right: Antonio Scotti (post #1), Renata Scotto (#2), Renata Tebaldi (#5), Tito Tebaldi (#6). Aren't they all the same person?


Yes definitely all the same person. Quick on a bike too

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valerio_Tebaldi


----------

